
GrandCentral 2.0, Almost Ready to Be Released - azharcs
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/01/grandcentral-20-almost-ready-to-be.html
======
blasdel
I have an account from right as they were bought out.

The phone number I got gets a constant stream of weird calls from voicemail
systems and collection agencies. I had it forwarded to my office phone for a
while, and I only figured out the reason for the calls once I started getting
email notifications from GrandCentral about voicemail messages that the
mystery callers had just started leaving.

------
snprbob86
I find it fascinating that Google forces some (all? most?) of their acquired
companies to move to Google's infrastructure. It is proof that engineering
quality is #1 at Google, even at the cost of lost business (they had sign ups
disabled for a while).

~~~
ionfish
Microsoft and Yahoo! do this too, it's hardly unique to Google (e.g. Hotmail,
Viaweb).

~~~
snprbob86
I work for Microsoft:

I don't even use the same build tools, version control system, or issue
tracking database as the people in the office next to mine. As of a recent re-
org, my next door neighbors and I report to the same manager. Even before the
re-org, we developed complementary products which work towards the same set of
goals.

I have also worked for Google:

Believe me, the pervasiveness of Google's infrastructure sharing is unique.

------
vaksel
why is it taking so long? Google has thousands of programmers...and they can't
port over a single system in 1.5 years? Its not like they are starting from
scratch

~~~
cyggie
Maybe it's taking so long BECAUSE they're not starting from scratch...

